# Linea Mini or Mini Vivaldi II?



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm trying to decide a new machine as I've got a bit tired of the La Pavoni Pro and want something easier, consistent and automated.

I re-ignited my coffee passion by going on a barista course and after using their La Spaziale S5 machines, I have the machine bug! The trainer said she had a Vivaldi II mini at home and rated it... But have since fallen for the linea mini... But at twice the price!

I don't want to keep upgrading and changing... I just want a good machine, well made, reliable and above all, great tasting coffee. We drink flat whites mainly, so good steam is a must and something robust to last many years.

I have an old grinder (a Faema/la cimbali magnum) so am considering whether to upgrade this or not hence my other post.

So... Is the linea mini worth the cost difference over the Vivaldi? Are there others between the costs of both I should also consider? I don't want/need loads of variables. I just want simple, solid, dependable. I don't want to fiddle with variables, pressures, pre-infusion times etc etc so don't want to pay for features I won't use.

So... thought la and input most welcome!

Regards

Arty


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have a look at the nota I the for sale thread, a very well made quite machine nice and consistent and excellent condition!


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Aha... Dave, could you clarify something for me please. I bought my grinder from you many moons ago... About 4-5 years ago. It's a Faema magnum. Do you remember it and if so, what size burrs are they and is it up to the job of getting the most from either machine?? I'm wondering whether it's worth upgrading to a better on demand currently.

Would appreciate your thoughts if poss??


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

arty11 said:


> Aha... Dave, could you clarify something for me please. I bought my grinder from you many moons ago... About 4-5 years ago. It's a Faema magnum. Do you remember it and if so, what size burrs are they and is it up to the job of getting the most from either machine?? I'm wondering whether it's worth upgrading to a better on demand currently.
> Would appreciate your thoughts if poss??


@coffeechap


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

There's a Linia Mini in the for sale section too.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ashcroc said:


> @coffeechap


 Have had a chat and now he is looking at lots of options!!!!!!!


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hmmmm a minefield, but a good place to be. Whilst ever I have options, then I can't complain!

Thanks again for all your time today, Dave!


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> There's a Linia Mini in the for sale section too.
> 
> Hmmm... Yeah, I did notice that. Thanks for mentioning though. It's in Sheffield too so not far away. Just weighing lots of stuff up at the moment, just want to make sure I get the right one for me.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Perhaps you will end up with a Lever machine and completely different grinder....It can get confusing on here....so many options, so much stuff.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just for clarity sake I had a good chat with martin and Suggested he speak to some of the members that had the machines that he was interested in as my knowledge on a lot of the pump machines is not as extensive as some of the experts on here. I did give some advice on the saturated group of the lamarzocco which is the most stable pump group I have used (but only for 4 years)

I hope he gets some hands on experience and checks out as many machines as he can

He should just get a lever machine as they are after all the best !


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If you want automation the Vivaldi takes that as far as it currently goes as it has volumetric. When ever you drink coffee out it's usually made with a volumetric machine and going on a much cheaper machine I have used with a poor many version of it no need to time or weigh out. If some one want 1g accuracy in shot weight maybe they should weigh out but I find a few grams doesn't make a significant difference. Shot time did vary noticeably at times but not often. My grinds prep wasn't as good as I thought it was at the time.

You could also buy a 1 group S5. That would need plumbing in. That doesn't need massive pipe work. Flexible plastic of a relatively small bore can be used but filtration will be needed. Pipe could be run under kitchen cabinets. The machine will also tell you when to service. No idea what that costs. The drip tray on it is also probably intended to have connection to a drain but holes can be blocked might even be an option. Pricing is not clear but a full auto version may be about £3K. It's not that big a machine. Price probably goes more ouch for a tall mug version. These are HX machines. In my entire life I have only ever seen one place that sometimes flushed a commercial machine before pulling a shot. When I try an HX machine I most definitely will try using it like that and despite theory concentrate on the taste that comes out.

The LM seems to be similar to some other commercial machines. Mostly HX with a small boiler on the group. Unknown territory for me. If there is such a thing I would expect a commercial machine like taste but it may well give better brew water temperature flows than some pure HX from a theoretical point of view - all of the 93C +/- a gnats cock business. Some people might prefer coffee brewed with scalding water so buy what some call a dipper.  There is only one way to find out, try it and all of the usual changes in other areas. 250g of beans sometimes isn't enough to do that.

The Vivaldi type construction is used in other types of machines that work at higher pressures than a typical espresso machine. Actually some of those have moved to similar from the sort of set up that Sage use. When I see comments like better with metal braided pipe providing suitable things are on the end and it's the right pipe I just discount them. Even push fit can work well. One machine that uses that sometimes has problems but usually where the maker has installed the tube poorly. O rings in them probably do have a lifetime limit. This is effectively what Sage use - seems to be circa 3 years on those. More on some machines.

Machines don't look after themselves so maintenance is needed what ever some one buys.

Coffee making at home usually turns into a hobby. Settings can be left as a machine comes. That should be possible as hopefully the maker has spent some time establishing those. I could try all sorts on my Sage DB for instance but don't. I prefer trying different beans. If I tried variation in other areas on those I wouldn't have enough time available. One day when I get bored I might try the other variations but only on beans that I know well. ? Must admit I have adjusted infusion time. Initially to 10sec as that is what I was used to but much later set it to the default 6sec. As I am a little bored I am tempted to see what 8 does but only from a pour point of view. I've used 6 for many months now.

To be honest I wouldn't ideally buy either but in the Vivadi's case that would be down to cup clearance. I could use it with bottomless portafilter. Also not convinced that it offers anything significantly in terms of what I already have other than it being a true volumetric machine. HX - a used machine to try it. Maybe something else later to try that. All I am mainly interested in is the taste that comes out. I would ideally like to use a volumetric machine but not sure which one yet. There are loads and loads of beans to try.

John

-


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for all the info on this John... Much appreciated! To be honest, I'm very much up in the air now about machine choice. I think the best thing now may be to focus on getting a final grinder, then decide which machine to get.

Even choosing grinder is a headache too! My problem is I'm the type that always thinks what if... Drive myself mad with it, but don't want to change again any time soon. Ideally I don't want to spend over 3k on the linea mini... But if it is considerably better than the Vivaldi mini, then might be worth the jump, rather than keep thinking what if.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

arty11 said:


> Thanks for all the info on this John... Much appreciated! To be honest, I'm very much up in the air now about machine choice. I think the best thing now may be to focus on getting a final grinder, then decide which machine to get.
> 
> Even choosing grinder is a headache too! My problem is I'm the type that always thinks what if... Drive myself mad with it, but don't want to change again any time soon. Ideally I don't want to spend over 3k on the linea mini... But if it is considerably better than the Vivaldi mini, then might be worth the jump, rather than keep thinking what if.


 *Is there any way you can find members near you who can actually show you their kit and perhaps seeing different machines, grinders and approaches will help.* At the moment is seems that you are in such information overload that are comparing apples with oranges....the machines are very different in design, price, quality and function. You will find the same with grinders.

To give you a more concrete example, a LMLM is often a persons dream machine, their end game, for others a Speedster, for others a GS3, for others a Rocket R58 and for some a Sage Dual boiler and for some a Lever, or a Gaggia Classic. Even I would find a Vostok Dual boiler lever a very appealing machine and if they make a single group...i'd probably enjoy testing it.

With grinders you have exactly the same problem, what is a "final grinder".

With all these things many things influence peoples decision...price, brand, perception, marketing. Actual hard knowledge actually comes low on the list because it's hard to get, takes time to acquire...personally I would be advising you wait a bit...gain the knowledge and decide over a longer period of time. If you are going to spend a lot of money, I wouldn't rush it.


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

You're very probably right!! It's not something I'm usually very good at to be honest!

I know the machines are pretty far apart on price, but functionally I'd not seen them being too dissimilar to be honest. Single group, dual boiler, water tank, stable group temps... Admittedly I prefer the look of the LMLM and the build finish is nice.

I agree though I probably do need to take time, just hate doing that!  Dave did also recommend this... but I reckon I could be months from getting something unless I just go for it. Hmmmmm


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

arty11 said:


> You're very probably right!! It's not something I'm usually very good at to be honest!
> 
> I know the machines are pretty far apart on price, but functionally I'd not seen them being too dissimilar to be honest. Single group, dual boiler, water tank, stable group temps... Admittedly I prefer the look of the LMLM and the build finish is nice.
> 
> I agree though I probably do need to take time, just hate doing that!  Dave did also recommend this... but I reckon I could be months from getting something unless I just go for it. Hmmmmm


 Up front disclosure I *personally *think the LMLM looks like crap, I think they are over priced but in every way it's superior to a Mini Vivaldi, especially stable group temps and of course build quality (trust me on that). Move on from the Mini Vivaldi, unless they have changed a lot....which I doubt. They don't even have a huge UK prosumer presence now compared to ECM, Profitec, Lelit, Rocket etc..


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Up front disclosure I *personally *think the LMLM looks like crap


 Up front disclosure. No one else gives a monkeys @DavecUK, it's not going in your kitchen! The sooner you get used to the fact that it's perfectly fine for people to not share your views, the sooner the forum will be less choked by your ego.


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hmmm I'll politely disagree on the looks department. I really like the look of the linea mini. It's exactly my style of look to be honest, which I guess is always subjective for everyone. Looks aside though, apart from paying for brand name... It's a good machine, right?

I'll forget the Vivaldi... To be honest, I wasn't set on it, but it's what I looked at first as a reasonable price. I was then swayed by the look of the linea.

Thanks for all input though, it's good to know different takes... even if I love the look!

Regards


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

If your budget is somewhere between a Vivaldi and a LMLM, you can get some great machines. Are you considering any others, e.g. Lelit Bianca?

Also..let's not bicker...but focus on the things that really matter....like wtaf this font is doing on the Vivaldi buttons...?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

catpuccino said:


> If your budget is somewhere between a Vivaldi and a LMLM, you can get some great machines. Are you considering any others, e.g. Lelit Bianca?
> Also..let's not bicker...but focus on the things that really matter....like _wtaf this font is doing on the Vivaldi buttons..._
> <img alt="image.png.6e78076d19a16014e1cf10f8f62b5772.png" data-fileid="33834" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/image.png.6e78076d19a16014e1cf10f8f62b5772.png" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Please don't tell me that's comic sans.


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> Please don't tell me that's comic sans.


 Sadly it is... Oh dear! What next... Papyrus on the linea?!?


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

catpuccino said:


> If your budget is somewhere between a Vivaldi and a LMLM, you can get some great machines. Are you considering any others, e.g. Lelit Bianca?
> 
> Also..let's not bicker...but focus on the things that really matter....like wtaf this font is doing on the Vivaldi buttons...?
> 
> ...


 To be honest, I haven't considered many to be fair. I'm in the middle of that process now after discussions with Dave. I shall be looking now... But wanted something robust, simple (don't want the faff of a million settings) good quality build and of course good output of coffee and steam.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

arty11 said:


> Sadly it is... Oh dear! What next... Papyrus on the linea?!?


Oh well. That's a perfectly reasonable upgrade crossed off my list for possibly the most silly reason ever!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

arty11 said:


> To be honest, I haven't considered many to be fair. I'm in the middle of that process now after discussions with Dave. I shall be looking now... But wanted something robust, simple (don't want the faff of a million settings) good quality build and of course good output of coffee and steam.


 I haven't read back but based on that ^^ have you considered the L-R ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I haven't read back but based on that ^^ have you considered the L-R ?


was just about to post the same 

looks like spring lever is the way to go


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Up front disclosure I *personally *think the LMLM looks like crap, I think they are over priced but in every way it's superior to a Mini Vivaldi, especially stable group temps and of course build quality (trust me on that). Move on from the Mini Vivaldi, unless they have changed a lot....which I doubt. They don't even have a huge UK prosumer presence now compared to ECM, Profitec, Lelit, Rocket etc..


 Ah I think it looks amazing! Especially in blue.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> Ah I think it looks amazing! Especially in blue.
> 
> <img alt="LM_LineaMini_Front_LightBlue_1024x1024.jpg.7d92ff0475328944cb1f7da5ab0d72a7.jpg" data-fileid="33837" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/LM_LineaMini_Front_LightBlue_1024x1024.jpg.7d92ff0475328944cb1f7da5ab0d72a7.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Spot the difference!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> Ah I think it looks amazing! Especially in blue.


 Sure, if we all had the same taste, we would all have the same machine, grinder, roaster and coffee. Vive La difference, or whatever it is. They are well built though. I think some people get overly upset if a negative opinion is expressed about the look of the LMLM.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

One thing about the LMLM over I think any other home machine is, if you want to flex ?, you can order the heinously expensive drip tray with cut out for the acaia pearl...

https://home.lamarzoccousa.com/product/linea-mini-drain-tray-mod-for-acaia-lunar-scale/


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I haven't read back but based on that ^^ have you considered the L-R ?


 Yeah... Funny you should say that, but Dave said the same thing. Only thing, is I wanted a more automatic machine. I have a Pavoni Pro currently, but it's a bit too niche and get it wrong once or twice and it needs cooling down... Bit too much hassle. So whilst I'm considering a L-R, I would prefer something more simple/auto in operation.


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Sure, if we all had the same taste, we would all have the same machine, grinder, roaster and coffee. Vive La difference, or whatever it is. They are well built though. I think some people get overly upset if a negative opinion is expressed about the look of the LMLM.


 Nahhh... It's as you say, each to their own. I just think it looks nice and simple, but well made. Probably wouldn't have blue... but can see the appeal.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

arty11 said:


> Nahhh... It's as you say, each to their own. I just think it looks nice and simple, but well made. Probably wouldn't have blue... but can see the appeal.


 Police cars used to be that colour in the UK...


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

arty11 said:


> Yeah... Funny you should say that, but Dave said the same thing. Only thing, is I wanted a more automatic machine. I have a Pavoni Pro currently, but it's a bit too niche and get it wrong once or twice and it needs cooling down... Bit too much hassle. So whilst I'm considering a L-R, I would prefer something more simple/auto in operation.


 The L-R is not a manual machine, it's a spring lever so results are wonderfully consistent.

Also it's temp stable so no need to do cooling flushes


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Fez said:


> The L-R is not a manual machine, it's a spring lever so results are wonderfully consistent.
> 
> Also it's temp stable so no need to do cooling flushes


 Yeah... I realise it's not as manual as my Pavoni, but I think deep down I would still prefer something more simple/less in need of interaction. I just can't ever see my wife wanting to use it if I went with it. Just trying to weigh that up too.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

arty11 said:


> Yeah... I realise it's not as manual as my Pavoni, but I think deep down I would still prefer something more simple/less in need of interaction. I just can't ever see my wife wanting to use it if I went with it. Just trying to weigh that up too.


 The great thing is you have time....no rush to make a decision.


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

True... I do, but I'm impatient too. Wish I wasn't, but alas I know what I'm like.

The thing is, I don't really have to upgrade either... The magnum isn't a bad grinder and the Pavoni can make a good shot... It's just hard to get a good one easily... Or it be repeatable. I'd like repeatable good shots with less effort and frustration. I'd also like a doserless grinder that looks nicer, tidier and also happens to be better than the magnum. So I'm thinking mythos or EK43s or similar.

I could stick with grinder and go for it with the machine... Or I could go for it with grinder and hold on with machine


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Personally I would try and use/test as many machines/grinders as possible.

I know the LR may look like it needs a lot of interaction but it doesn't 

Where about are you based? Maybe you can make a trip to Bella barista or a forum member or two may be generous enough to help you out if you're really stuck between two machines


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

arty11 said:


> True... I do, but I'm impatient too. Wish I wasn't, but alas I know what I'm like.
> The thing is, I don't really have to upgrade either... The magnum isn't a bad grinder and the Pavoni can make a good shot... It's just hard to get a good one easily... Or it be repeatable. I'd like repeatable good shots with less effort and frustration. I'd also like a doserless grinder that looks nicer, tidier and also happens to be better than the magnum. So I'm thinking mythos or EK43s or similar.
> I could stick with grinder and go for it with the machine... Or I could go for it with grinder and hold on with machine


Where abouts are you located? If you're close to me you can try the LR. I will explain the variances between it and the LMLM as I had that before as well as a Vesuvius. So can give you my opinion on them all. Doesn't mean my opinion is better than anyone else's. But just an opinion...

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Planter said:


> Where abouts are you located? If you're close to me you can try the LR. I will explain the variances between it and the LMLM as I had that before as well as a Vesuvius. So can give you my opinion on them all. Doesn't mean my opinion is better than anyone else's. But just an opinion...
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 Now there is a great idea, planter will be able to tell you the pro and cons of all those machines from an unbiased point of view. Certainly worth a trip


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Sure, if we all had the same taste, we would all have the same machine, grinder, roaster and coffee. Vive La difference, or whatever it is. They are well built though. I think some people get overly upset if a negative opinion is expressed about the look of the LMLM.


 Haha I wouldn't. I think my Gaggia Classic is ugly but it's what I could afford!


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Planter said:


> Where abouts are you located? If you're close to me you can try the LR. I will explain the variances between it and the LMLM as I had that before as well as a Vesuvius. So can give you my opinion on them all. Doesn't mean my opinion is better than anyone else's. But just an opinion...
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 Ahhh thanks Planter... That's very kind of you! I'm based in Yorkshire, no idea where you are?! I'm definitely keen to try a few as it's so hard to manage this without the couple of K outlay!

Out of interest... What were your thoughts on the LMLM


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> Haha I wouldn't. I think my Gaggia Classic is ugly but it's what I could afford!


 I remember lusting after one of those back in the day


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

arty11 said:


> Ahhh thanks Planter... That's very kind of you! I'm based in Yorkshire, no idea where you are?! I'm definitely keen to try a few as it's so hard to manage this without the couple of K outlay!
> 
> Out of interest... What were your thoughts on the LMLM


 North Lincolnshire here. Used the LMLM at North Star and have the L-R here  you are welcome to call if it helps.


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

MildredM said:


> North Lincolnshire here. Used the LMLM at North Star and have the L-R here  you are welcome to call if it helps.


 Ahhh you're all so very kind!! Thank you MildredM... I also appreciate the offer of your insight and setup!

What a lovely bunch you are!


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

arty11 said:


> Ahhh you're all so very kind!! Thank you MildredM... I also appreciate the offer of your insight and setup!
> What a lovely bunch you are!


I think you are better with a trip to M. She is a tad closer as I am down in Herefordshire. So a lengthy trip to get caffeinated. But you are obviously more than welcome.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

That is indeed quite a trip for a cuppa! 

Massively appreciate the kind offer though... MildredM too of course!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

You do really need to have a good look round, you have a good budget so buy once both grinder and Machine.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

maybe split your budget in

grinder
machine
travelling the UK
good coffee


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Hasi said:


> maybe split your budget in
> 
> grinder
> machine
> ...


 And don't forget a little bit for scales, tamper, some decent milk jugs etc. If you don't already have them that is


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Fez said:


> And don't forget a little bit for scales, tamper, some decent milk jugs etc. If you don't already have them that is


 I hear Christmas is coming... time to tell friends and family about scales, tamper, some decent milk jugs etc.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

catpuccino said:


> One thing about the LMLM over I think any other home machine is, if you want to flex ?, you can order the heinously expensive drip tray with cut out for the acaia pearl...
> 
> https://home.lamarzoccousa.com/product/linea-mini-drain-tray-mod-for-acaia-lunar-scale/


 Imagine taking out finance to buy a drip tray!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Just grab a hacksaw and hammer ?

Post 54:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/43603-how-things-look-here/page/3/?do=embed#comments


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Well... I've sorted out half of the dilemma today. Ouch!

Gonna have a bit of time now to consider the machine. Take my time and make sure we get the right one to last a while, not a half step!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Which grinder did you go for?


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm hoping I've done the right thing!! Dave is gonna kill me (as I bought new)... but went with the EK-43S. Sorry Dave!

I just really like the look of it (always have) and think it will cover pretty much everything off for future expansion/upgrades.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

arty11 said:


> I'm hoping I've done the right thing!! Dave is gonna kill me (as I bought new)... but went with the EK-43S. Sorry Dave!
> 
> I just really like the look of it (always have) and think it will cover pretty much everything off for future expansion/upgrades.


 Fantastic ? ? congrats!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice the one in the for sale area.


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Fantastic ? ? congrats!


 Ahhh thanks Mildred!

I know they're very spendy, but by the time you've factored in new burrs to a second hand price you may as well get a new one.

Looking forward to unboxing it!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

arty11 said:


> I'm hoping I've done the right thing!! Dave is gonna kill me (as I bought new)... but went with the EK-43S. Sorry Dave!
> 
> I just really like the look of it (always have) and think it will cover pretty much everything off for future expansion/upgrades.


 Well done and congratulations .. I had my money on you getting a ZM ?


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Jony said:


> Nice the one in the for sale area.


 No... in the end I decided to go new. I had looked at it, but when you're unsure on usage and they're not very cheap secondhand, you may as well go new and then it's done.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

arty11 said:


> Ahhh thanks Mildred!
> 
> I know they're very spendy, but by the time you've factored in new burrs to a second hand price you may as well get a new one.
> 
> Looking forward to unboxing it!


 So are we! Share pics if you can, we like to feel we are part of the spending/unboxing/joy process here ?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

MildredM said:


> So are we! Share pics if you can, we like to feel we are part of the spending/unboxing/joy process here ?


 Indeed, they can even unbox it at mine if they want


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

MildredM said:


> So are we! Share pics if you can, we like to feel we are part of the spending/unboxing/joy process here ?


  I shall definitely take some and post! I hope it does bring joy and not frustration!


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Let me know if you want me to share the spending bit out!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice one, based on what you said you wanted, the single dosing capability, something that offers more than a Mythos in terms of out and out taste in the cup, the fact that you are prepared to get involved and the fact that you want to explore the other methods of brewing coffee then you have done the right thing, in going new you have a warranty and backup, plus super fresh burrs which is quite important with the ek.


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks Dave! Yeah, I guess I won't know for definite until I get going with it, but think it ticks many boxes.

Once I saw how much new burrs are for them, it pretty much made me think new was the best option. There wouldn't be a huge amount in it if they needed replacing and that way it means I have a warranty as you say.

I hope I jumped the right way, but I like the look of them, they have good feedback (and praise from yourself) and sure it will sell easily should it not be right. Sure it will be though! I'm keen to try other avenues with it... The V60 etc... Think that will help keep me busy whilst I work out the best machine

Tell you what, the box is massive and weighs a bloody ton!! I went for the short version too!


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice that it's only a month old since being made, so bang up to date! Happy!


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Apologies for the terrible photos... I was knackered enough getting the flipping thing out of the box and unwrapped! I thought my magnum was heavy but this is crazy!


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

arty11 said:


> Apologies for the terrible photos... I was knackered enough getting the flipping thing out of the box and unwrapped! I thought my magnum was heavy but this is crazy!
> 
> View attachment 33887


 Nice!! You just need a smaller hopper


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah... I'll probably never run it with one, but if I do I'll get the small one. Just working out which part of the kitchen to put everything. I'll probably get the low hopper in time, but agree this one looks a bit odd. Much nicer without


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Whats the alignment like? *runs away*


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

mctrials23 said:


> Whats the alignment like? *runs away*


Matt Perger misalignment included 

Seriously though, congrats!
Looks ace and will be good for a long time of great coffee fun


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

arty11 said:


> Yeah... I'll probably never run it with one, but if I do I'll get the small one. Just working out which part of the kitchen to put everything. I'll probably get the low hopper in time, but agree this one looks a bit odd. Much nicer without


This works a treat for me. Can get both that and a dosing cup from eBay for £20. Worth a look.
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

So you Get the coffee machine now?

The grinder lost tough. Ready to grind.


----------



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

I haven't as yet... I'm using it with my Pavoni at the moment and is certainly easier to use and dial in. Gonna hang on for a little while and consider it carefully.

Reading about loads at the moment!


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Planter said:


> Where abouts are you located? If you're close to me you can try the LR. I will explain the variances between it and the LMLM as I had that before as well as a Vesuvius. So can give you my opinion on them all. Doesn't mean my opinion is better than anyone else's. But just an opinion...
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk
> 
> @MildredM what forced your decision on th eLR over the LMLM in the end when deciding?





MildredM said:


> North Lincolnshire here. Used the LMLM at North Star and have the L-R here  you are welcome to call if it helps.


----------

